
How to build a simple project fastly - waruqi
http://tboox.org/2016/07/16/how-to-build-a-simple-project/
======
waruqi
Xmake is a make-like build utility based on lua.

The project focuses on making development and building easier and provides
many features (.e.g package, install, plugin, macro, action, option, task
...), so that any developer can quickly pick it up and enjoy the productivity
boost when developing and building project.

------
brudgers
The github repository for Xmake:
[https://github.com/waruqi/xmake](https://github.com/waruqi/xmake)

